#   >   >   >  .   .

## Mamavaleria

!   ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## Mamavaleria

:
    ,     ,     30- ,    ,  .      2008 -    .        ( 3 ),    !     !
       ,     3 !      !
  :      !         :     !    !
   ,  !


 ,      : 8-911- 740-6-5-6-6, 

     !       :8:   :002: 
  -  600 .

  :       !!)))

----------


## daniella12345

!   ,                ..

----------


## Bloss&Moon

,   !
   ,      !
  ,   .  ,  .  :002: 

 , ,    ,  ,       , ..      ( ). ::

----------


## Nemochka

21 ,  ,       ( - ).    3 ,   5.       ,          .    .

----------

,    ,    .    ,   ,  ,     ( ).      ,          ,      ,      4  ,   ,     !     30  ,   45 ,(   2).   ,   , ,    (    ),             ,    (      )
    ,    ,   ,   20 (  ),   .  +7 921 405 19 15 .   !!!!

----------


## MAXSIMa

> :
>     ,     ,     30- ,    ,  .      2008 -    .        ( 3 ),    !     !
>        ,     3 !      !
>   :      !         :     !    !
>    ,  !
>    .
> 
>   :       !!)))



     ?

----------


## Noyra

> :
>     ,     ,     30- ,    ,  .      2008 -    .        ( 3 ),    !     !
>        ,     3 !      !
>   :      !         :     !    !
>    ,  !
>    .
> 
>   :       !!)))


 ,

----------


## Mamavaleria

> ,


  ))

----------


## Mamavaleria

> ?


 )

----------

